# Diagram on carburator linkage (briggs/stra) troy bilt pony tiller



## ey8675 (Aug 19, 2009)

Need a link please to a diagram for a b/s model 135292 type 0158 01 linkage set up.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ey8675 said:


> Need a link please to a diagram for a b/s model 135292 type 0158 01 linkage set up.


This is all I have for 130000 series, maybe it will help. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## PSO2RMT (Aug 2, 2012)

*Dr.*

I’m still learning from you, as I’m improving myself. I absolutely liked reading all that is written on your blog.Keep the tips coming. I loved it!


----------



## PSO2RMT (Aug 2, 2012)

ther way keep up the excellent quality writing, it is uncommon to see a great blog like this one nowadays.


----------



## PSO2RMT (Aug 2, 2012)

too. There are often very several people who can write not simple articles that creatively. Continue the excellent writing !!


----------



## PSO2RMT (Aug 2, 2012)

s curious about if you knew of any discussion boards that cover the same topics discussed in this article? I’d really like to be a part of online community where I can get responses from other experienced p


----------



## PSO2RMT (Aug 2, 2012)

let me know what you think when this gig is finished and we can definitley work out something


----------



## PSO2RMT (Aug 2, 2012)

let me know what you think when this gig is finished and we can definitley work out something
*pso2 RMT*
*REDSTONE RMT*
*CABAL RMT*
*メイプルストーリー RMT*
*ラテール RMT*


----------



## ey8675 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures but they didn't solve the problem which is the linkage from the governer upward to the throttle rocker. I ended up going to a b/s dealer, trying to get a diagram but they couldn't get one either. So he went to the back room and brought out the exact tiller and with that I was able to solve my issue.

Thanks again and have a great week-end.


----------

